# Ladies, here it is: Our Christina Aguilera shrine....



## user2 (May 12, 2005)

Here are some of my favorite pictures...


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 12, 2005)

She look HOT with Justin Timberlake.... 

On the first pic, I don't like the makeup, she look dirty. 

On the 4th pic, her makeup is washed out.


----------



## mrskloo (May 12, 2005)

I just don't like her.


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 12, 2005)

.


----------



## Chelsea (May 12, 2005)

shes such a sexy lil whore


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 12, 2005)

oh how i love her..lol she is such my role model..even if everyone thinks she is a little slutty! oh well..she is still amazing and is so beautiful!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 12, 2005)

I love that picture with justin timberlake! and I also love the black and white one, It shows her beauty.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 13, 2005)

She reminds me of Ashlee Simpson in the Justin Timberlake pic.  I love her makeup though... a lot of people say its overboard, but it's daring and really nice on her.


----------



## user2 (May 13, 2005)

yay the black/white one is my fav too!!!


----------



## pammy (May 13, 2005)

have to say she looks fab i love her make up wonder what products and blushers does she use


----------



## pammy (May 13, 2005)

heres some more girls


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 13, 2005)

.


----------



## user2 (May 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pammy* 
_have to say she looks fab i love her make up wonder what products and blushers does she use_

 
I heard that she uses lots of MAC!! (Well thats what I saw during the MTV EMAs in Edinburgh)
Here's another article about it...: http://www.elle.com/article.asp?sect...rticle_id=3682


I also loove this pic http://www.ever-lasting.net/scans/ch...-versace04.jpg


----------



## user2 (May 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pammy* 
_heres some more girls 




_

 
Isnt that the infamous "Hello we see your nipple piercings"-shot?


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 14, 2005)

I love how she's not afraid to experiment and try new things. She's forever changing and brave... you gotta respect someone like that. X-TINA ROCKS THE MAKEUP!


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

i like her! she has her own style and could care less what people say about her!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  AND she can sing!![/i]


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 18, 2006)

I can't see the pictures at the top!


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 18, 2006)

^ Me neither


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)

OK I uploaded them again:


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)

...


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 18, 2006)

I Really Like Christina A Lot And That Girl Can SANGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!


----------

